# Reina Del Mar



## tanker

An interesting pic of REINA DEL MAR when she was built by Harland & Wolff
ltd Belfast in 1956. She was built to mantein the service from U.K.France and
Spain to Bermuda , Bahamas etc. (M. Ships W.Built 1956).
I think that all photos can be put on the site, important is specified when they are not of our Personal Collection, like this the unfortunately that have not a great collections can partecipate to the site with researching and scanning the various ships pics.Are you agree with me? 
This is an example.
Gp


----------



## Fairfield

I certainly am agreeable.I don/t think anyone would pass off an official shot as one of their own taking.It is good to see these shots and as has I think been said before,as long as no financial gain is to be made,should be OK.
Actually,I have a copy of this shot as well-on trials off Isle of Arran on the Clyde and was looking at it yesterday!!!It/s not as clear as your one.


----------



## Guest

*???????*

Dont show off 
where is it my e mail box is empty


----------



## Fairfield

I/ll scan it and send it to you.


----------



## deepsea

The photograph that i have of the Reina del Mar is where she has been modified for Union Castle's Cruises which was taken i believe in 1974


----------



## fred henderson

*Reina del Mar*

She actualy operated a much longer service, Liverpool to Valparaiso via the Panama Canal, for Pacific Steam Navigation Co, from 3 May 1956 to 5 March 1964. She was then chartered to a strange South African organisation called Max Wilson's Travel Savings Association where regular subscribers obtained cheaper holidays. The shareholders of TSA were Canadian Pacific, Union Castle and Royal Mail (the parent company of PSNCo). 
Reina del Mar returned to Harland & Wolff and was extensively rebuilt for her new role. She was managed by Union Castle but remained under PSNCo ownership. Her first sailing was to New York in June 1964. In October Union Castle became the sole shareholder in TSA but the ship continued to be owned by PSNCo even though the following month she was painted in Union Castle colours.
Riena del Mar spent most of her remaining life operating cruises out of South Africa. In 1969 Royal Mail became her owners and in 1973 she was bought by Union Castle. In 1975 she was scrapped in Taiwan.
It is interesting that through all these changes she retained the same name.

Fred


----------



## Jim S

*Reina del Mar*

Thought some of you might like a photo of Reina del Mar in Union Castle colours. The pic was taken at Southampton (Empress Dock, if I remember correctly) in late 1960's. Her lavendar hull is looking a little tatty.
I remember one of the G & J Weir men who did her sea trials out of Harland & Wolff describe her as "The Reina del Mar that never got far".

Jim S


----------



## reklaw

The attached scan comes from a pic off a Union-Castle Line poster which I acquired a few years back. I cant decide if I preferred her with the structure forward of the funnel, or without it (I believe it was a cinema).


----------



## Chris Isaac

*Cinema*

It was a cinema.... I did one year as 3rd Mate on her.... very happy ship... new selection of ladies every 12 days.... The cargo has to be looked after !


----------



## sailingday

Great ship and a great run,Havana before Castro, was a great night ashore, we were there on Jan 1st when the revolutionaries came into havana, we were in the dos hermanos bar fortified with bacardi. The next trip however things had changed and Havana was taken off the itinary. Still there was always Valporaiso, Callao,panama and the spanish ports for compensation


----------



## sparkie2182

probably a bit of a dim question........

but why was a passenger service from uk. to valpo required??????


----------



## fred henderson

It seemed a good idea at the time!

Fred


----------



## Cisco

sparkie2182 said:


> probably a bit of a dim question........
> 
> but why was a passenger service from uk. to valpo required??????


More to the point.... why was there a passenger service from Valpo to the UK?

Chile has always had a close relationship with the UK.... first steam ship through Estrecho de Magallanes was PSNC's 'Chile'... the Armada de Chile is a very British institution, then there were the British nitrate interests in the north of the country.. and so it goes on. Piloto Pardo would have traveled to the UK on a PSNC passo ship.


----------



## canberra97

Jim S said:


> Thought some of you might like a photo of Reina del Mar in Union Castle colours. The pic was taken at Southampton (Empress Dock, if I remember correctly) in late 1960's. Her lavendar hull is looking a little tatty.
> I remember one of the G & J Weir men who did her sea trials out of Harland & Wolff describe her as "The Reina del Mar that never got far".
> 
> Jim S


The picture is actually of the Reina del Mar alongside the 1966 built Queen Elizabeth 11 terminal at 38/39 berths. The terminal that is currently the main Cunard terminal untill May 2009 that is when there main terminal will be the new OCEAN TERMINAL situated at berths 46/47 in the Ocean Dock opposite berths 43/44 where the orgional Ocean terminal of 1950 was situated.


----------



## AncientBrit

Am I thinking of the same ship when I seem to remember that a large number of immigrants from the West Indies in the 1950's arrived aboard her?
AB


----------



## BillH

AncientBrit said:


> Am I thinking of the same ship when I seem to remember that a large number of immigrants from the West Indies in the 1950's arrived aboard her?
> AB


REINA DEL MAR 
O.N. 187132. 20,263g. 11,214n. 600' 9" x 78' 4" x 30' 1"
Six steam turbines made by the shipbuilder, driving twin propeller shafts. 17,000 SHP. 18kts.
5.6.1955: Launched by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast (Yard No. 1533) for Pacific Steam Navigation Company Ltd., Liverpool. 8.4.1956: Completed. 1964: Chartered to Travel Saving Association (Union-Castle; Canadian Pacific; Royal Mail and Max Wilson all being participants). (Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd. / Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., appointed as managers). 6.1964: Charterers acquired 100% by Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd. 1969: Transferred to Royal Mail Lines Ltd., (same managers) and charter extended for a further five years. 10.1973: Sold to Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd., (Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., managers). 5.1975: Transferred to Travel Savings Ltd., (same managers). 1975: Sold to / through Mitsui & Company Ltd., Japan, for demolition in Taiwan. 30.7.1975: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition by Tung Cheng Steel Manufacturing Company. 10.12.1975: Work commenced.


----------



## Tony Breach

LR gives her deadweight as 11,214 & from the pics it seems she had 5 hatches. Anyone know what types of cargo she carried in each direction?

Tony


----------



## andysk

fred henderson said:


> ..... Riena del Mar spent most of her remaining life operating cruises out of South Africa .....


Actually, cruising in the Med & northern Europe in the northern summer, then from South Africa in the northern winter - 2 or 3 from Cape Town to South America, and maybe a couple to the Indian Ocean islands from Durban.

Attached a pic of her departing Cape Town on 25 June 1975 for Taiwan. She was in for bunkers and berthed well away from the normal cargo berths to stop visitors - her presence was not publicised.

A sad occasion.


----------



## BillH

Tony Breach said:


> LR gives her deadweight as 11,214 & from the pics it seems she had 5 hatches. Anyone know what types of cargo she carried in each direction?
> 
> Tony


Never was 11,214 deadweight; that was her net tonnage.

In the 1971/72 Lloyds Register she was given as

T/Mk 20,747g. 11,312n. 8,260d.

5 hatches served by 4 ten ton and 13 five ton derricks.


----------



## Tony Breach

Thanks Bill,

My LR 63/4 only gives 2 figures for tonnage & I wrongly assumed that the bottom one was deadweight. What did PSNC ships normally carry freightwise - was it nitrates &/or ores? Did this ship carry some fruit in season? 5 hatches & some impressive cargo gear as well with possibly around a 5,000 ton lift after bunkers & water. 

Tony


----------



## BillH

Tony Breach said:


> Thanks Bill,
> 
> My LR 63/4 only gives 2 figures for tonnage & I wrongly assumed that the bottom one was deadweight. What did PSNC ships normally carry freightwise - was it nitrates &/or ores? Did this ship carry some fruit in season? 5 hatches & some impressive cargo gear as well with possibly around a 5,000 ton lift after bunkers & water.
> 
> Tony


Tony,

Sorry but cannot answer your cargo questions as I have no reference works for that aspect.

My interest in her was from the B&C operation as a cruise vessel.

Bill


----------



## G0SLP

I was on her with my parents on a family holiday in 1968. Out of Southampton; Malaga, Casablanca, Madeira & Lisbon. Straight out of Southampton into a Force 9 gale - my mother & I were not well - not helped by Dad & my kid brother being unaffected...

Didn't put me off joining B&C as a cadet in late 1978, & I'm still at sea


----------



## G0SLP

AncientBrit said:


> Am I thinking of the same ship when I seem to remember that a large number of immigrants from the West Indies in the 1950's arrived aboard her?
> AB


Are you not thinking of the 'Empire Windrush', AB?


----------



## AncientBrit

G0SLP said:


> Are you not thinking of the 'Empire Windrush', AB?


Could well be GOSLP, It was just a memory from the ways back and I may be getting it crossed up with seeing her elsewhere in my travels somethere. Weren't the Empire vessels used as troop transports at that time?
Another memory jog Hahaha.
AB


----------



## sidsal

*reina del mar*

My wife and I and 2 young sons went on the R del M from Liverpool to NY in 1964. We had paid a total of £135 to Max Wilson's Travel Service Assoc. The trip took 17 days - we were in NY for 4 days where the World Fair was on.
It was a superb trip. Being an ex MN Mate it was a busman's holiday. The captain, whose name I forget was an uncle to a work colleague and he spent most evenings in the big lounge which had been built forward of the bridge and contained what they boasted was the longest bar afloat. One evening I pointed out to my wife that all the deck officers were in the bar except for the junior 4th officer. There was often a popping of steam from the funnel - too much steam pressure I think. On one occasion we were with several other passengers wandering around the engine room in the early hours. 
Some passengers had booked to go to Canada on a subsequent trip but due to lack of demand they put them with us to NY, flew them to Canada and back - and all for the same price as we paid. Needless to say the firm went pear shaped and ceased trading.
She was originally a PSNC ship and traded to the west coast of S America. In those days there was a close connection between Chile and the UK. I have friends who were in PSNC and they used to go to many S American ports. An earlier ship was the ORDUNA - a passenger ship of the 1920's I should think.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
This is what "Merchant Ships 1956" says:
REINA DE MAR,20,225 tons gross.This new passenger liner, built for the PSNC by Harland & Wolff Ltd.,Belfast,has joined the REINA DEL PACIFICO to maintain the service from the UK,France and Spain to Bermuda,the Bahamas,Cuba,Jamaica,Panama,Colombia,Ecuador,Peru and Chili, and augmented service enables calls at Trinidad and in Venezuela to be added. The REINA DEL MAR ia a twin-screw turbine ship with a lenght o.a 600 ft. 7in,lenght b.p. 560 ft.,breadth moulded 78 ft.,depth moulded to C deck 44 ft,draught 30 ft. In appearence the ship is graceful and has the modern tapered funnel for keeping the smoke clear of the decks. The hull is largely riveted,though butts are welded, and welding has been extensively used inside the ship.
In common with ther new passenger vessels she is fitted with Denny-Brown stabilizers. The propelling machinery consists of a two-shaft arrangement of Parson' double-reduction geared turbines,having a total power in service of 17,000 s.h.p,with propeller revolutions of 112 per minute. Stean at 525lb per sq. in. pressure and 825 degree F. temperature is generated in two water boiler made by the builders to Babcock & Wilcox controlled-superheat three-drum design, The REINA DEL MAR does not reflect the modern tendency towards a one- or two class ship, as she is desigbed for the South American trade where there remains a demand for the conventional three classes. Well-to-do South Americans expect and are prepared to pay for the best possible accommodation and service, and the ship provides for 207 first class passengers. I n the cabin class there is accommodation for 216 passengers in single, tw, three, four-berth rooms. The 343 tourist class passengers are provided for in cabins with one to six berths, and consist largely of emigrants when first leavinf Europe and other returning to re-visit it. A feature of this modern three-class ship is that in effect there is a move up for all three classes,the first class becoming "de luxe", the second class becoming first. and the third class is better than the second class accommodation in older ships. Air condition covers the whole of the passenger accommodation. In addition to passenger accommodation the REINA DEL MAR has a total of 6,000 tons for cargo in five holds. The outward cargo is mostly of manufacturers' goods, but much of the homeward cargo consists of heavy commodities such as metal ores. There are insulated cargo spaces in No. 4 tunnel and lower tweendecks.
.....
Hope this will clear things regarding the replies,here also added a [HR available] scan of the ships plan,btw Gianpaulo's aka Tanker posted in 2005, picture was a scan from the same booklet.


----------



## Cutsplice

PSNC in the sixties carrried outward bound all manner of manufactured goods, homeward mainly ores as Rudd has stated. We used to carry copper ignots, tin ore in bags from Bolivia, Llama wool in bales, fish meal bagged, onions when is season, tinned fish products already labelled Princes Foods (Liverpool) cant remember if it was labelled Country of origin and some tinned fruit etc.
Apparently the Reina del Mar never operated proffitably under her PSNC operations, what the extent of her losses were for each voyage I cannot say.


----------



## Alistair Macnab

I always think that the "Reina del Mar" was built as a REPLACEMENT for the "Reina del Pacifico". I don't think that after WW2 there was much demand for a two-ship passenger service between North Europe and the West Coast of South America and Royal Mail knew this that's why the schedule was expanded to include Bermuda , Nassau and other West Indian ports en route. These additional calls were taken away from other Royal Mail services or at least augmented them.

The "Reina del Pacifico" had extensive war service and must have been quite tired looking inside after 1945. My father was on an extensive voyage from the UK to South Africa then on to Port Tewfik at the southern end of the Suez Canal during the war. He was in the RAF and I think the voyage must have carried additional troops for what became the North African campaign.

Cargo between the WCSA and northern Europe was very much as described and was not to be easily containerized when the time came. I can imagine fish meal in bulk (or bags) must have imparted a unique odor for the passengers northbound!

I think the "Reina del Mar" was a very good looking ship and a credit to her designers and builders. Harlands continued to use rivets for sheer strake and for attaching shellplates to frames long after other used welding. I was on two H and W-built ships built in the 50s that were so constructed.

Alistair Macnab
Houston


----------



## Cutsplice

Fishmeal certainly stunk and also was liable to spontaneous combustion mainly smouldering due to its dampness. canoot say if the Reina ever carried it I expect not due to its odour and passengers whims. The odour of the fishmeal permeated into clothes and was murder to totally get rid of it, one became immune to the smell but when one got home others would smell its pugnant odour.


----------



## stewart4866

I believe during her sea trials there was a boiler room explosion where gas had gathered between the furnace front and the outer casing, causing death and severe burns to ship and shore personnel.


----------



## sailingday

Yes we carried lots of West Indians on the reina, third class, they were very naive, but the children on sunday mornings were all dressed in their best gear for the church service. Also remember one young man asking me whether it would be quicker for him to walk to London from Plymouth, or to carry on and land at Liverpool, I was a steward in the tourist restaurant, and they kept me well supplied with rum (and coconut water)


----------



## sidsal

I was at sea during ww2 and untill . In 1965 we joined a club run by a Max Wilson - a South African who was going to make cruising like the air holidays which were the bcoming popular. You saved each month and then booked a cruise. We chose the Reina del Mar from L'pool to NY and back - the World Fair was on in NY and the 17day cruise included 4 days living on the ship in NY and visiting the fair etc. It was a wonderful holiday and cost us £135 for 4 of us - missus and 2 kids. The cabins were brand new - the cargo holds had been converted. She had the longest bar afloat, we were told - right across the lounge forward of the bridge. Some passengers had booked to go to Montreal on one of the Empress ships but owing to poor bookings were put on the RdM and flown from NY to Canada for 4 days and then back with us The captain was the uncle of a chap I worked with so we were introduced- - he used to come to the lounge and stay all evening. One evening I pointed out to my wife that all the deck officers except for the junior 4th mate were in the lounge as well as nearly all the engineers. A regular feature was the po-pop-pop of the steam from the funnel owing to excess boiler pressure we were told. One night a crowd of us were milling around the engine room in the early hours.
Needless to say, the firm went bust very shortly afterwards.
The world fair was great and we had helicopter rides from the fair to Wall Street etc. 
She was a great ship. The captain was a real character. Once he said to me quite seriously - "I can't understand why you left the sea - where else would you get a clean shirt every day "!!!


----------



## Mechanic-H

I signed on for a relief trip in July 72 around the Med. There was also a week in Southampton dock while repairs were carried out. I was glad to return to the Bulk Carrier King Alfred. I heard a story that when the ship was sailing to the Taiwan breakers, the bosuns mate (from St Helena?) finally got around to fixing the broken door to the chippy shop!


----------



## Dickyboy

Hi
I was JOS on the Reina from 05/04/66 to 27/02/67
I had a lot of good times on her. As I recall we used to spend more time in Lisbon than we did in the UK. Apart from the "Medi" cruises, she also did a South American cruise from Capetown. Didn't enjoy that part of it, as the passengers were a bit uncouth, if you know what I mean?
Prior to the Reina I was on the Andes. The Reina was a much more laid back ship, as I recall a Tourist Class cruise liner, whereas the Andes was strictly First Class. The Reina had a bit of a holiday camp atmosphere about her, and more of a family holiday ship than the Andes.
I enjoyed my time on her much more than the other Pazzie ships I was on.
She was the only passenger ship I was on where the deck crews accommodation was aft, next to the Chinese laundry men's cabin if I remember correctly.
I can only find one photo of the Reina taken by me, though I must have taken many more. Lost over the years I suppose.
Not very good, but I'll attach it anyway.
Cheers!
Dickyboy


----------



## brooksy

*reina del mar*

was on the reina from 27/7 to 8/8/66.first trip after the strike.from what i can remember the mate seemed to have a downer on deck boys


----------



## Dickyboy

brooksy said:


> was on the reina from 27/7 to 8/8/66.first trip after the strike.from what i can remember the mate seemed to have a downer on deck boys


I was Seamans Mess Peggy on her for a lot of my time. That was a rude awakening! Never thought that being a Peggy could be such hard work. Trying to keep the crew happy in the Mess was hard work, and most ABs had a complaint about something. Something not clean, not enough food, food cold, etc etc......


----------



## markm1ller

my grandad ron miller "dusty" was chief steward and i was wanting to know if anyone had any info or photos on him.
if anyone has please contact me by private message.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Mark.
Site policy is to use the private message system rather than posting private email addresses so your post has been edited slightly.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

The Reina Del Mar was a fantastic ship, I have many wonderful memories from the voyages I made in her as an AB in 1960,more relaxed than any other passenger liners I,ve sailed on.


----------



## kag52rc

I was on this ship as an AB on the scrap run to Taiwan it was a slow voyage but a pleasnt one played football in the coral lounge the swimming pool was fulled and a few bar b cues were hld


----------



## tom roberts

sailingday said:


> Great ship and a great run,Havana before Castro, was a great night ashore, we were there on Jan 1st when the revolutionaries came into havana, we were in the dos hermanos bar fortified with bacardi. The next trip however things had changed and Havana was taken off the itinary. Still there was always Valporaiso, Callao,panama and the spanish ports for compensation


I was on the Del Mar on her second voyage recall the Dos Hermanos bar Havana with affection not infection as one of my mates might do,used the bar many times on visits on other ships,I have posted before of my time on the Del Mar,my favourite place on her was the padded cell above the after mooring deck where a lady passenger and I spent many happy hours,her mum was a great lady also she was a friend of another a.b.from Wallasey but he didnt get to share the padded cell , the lucky bugger was sneaked down to her cabin,The crows nest was an open one great in the tropics but bloody freezing when docking before xmas.There was a raving Portugese poof on her I think he was one of the extra crew we picked uo in Santander,any body remember him?I think the skippers name was Rice and the chief engineers was Curry?


----------



## andysk

kag52rc said:


> I was on this ship as an AB on the scrap run to Taiwan it was a slow voyage but a pleasnt one played football in the coral lounge the swimming pool was fulled and a few bar b cues were hld


See post 18 below .....


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

The Reina was a wonderful experience. She was like a public transport bus stopping constantly to take on or drop off passengers. And as an observant AB I discovered that once she arrived in the Carribean, and on to all of the ports down to Valparaiso and back again, more than a few of the Latin passengers were fare dodgers just like those on a bus. And getting off at the next stop.


----------



## Dickyboy

One job I had on the Reina was to assist the Deck AB. I can't remember his title, but he used to keep the outer decks up to scratch. Make up new quiots, organise deck games for the passengers, and generally interact with the passengers. He had a locker on one of the open decks, lifeboat I think. It was a good job, and one of the few where a deck crew member could interact with the passengers.
If I recall correctly the deck AB name was "Topsy" Turvey, an Aussie who had been a helicopter pilot in Nam, came to the UK and ended up on the ships.


----------



## kag52rc

On the scap run the raings had the top passenger cabins this made the voyage very pleasant for us the officers had to use there usual cabins because of the alarm systems I think I am right in saying when opperational the crew cabins aft where air-conditioned


----------



## tom roberts

kag52rc said:


> On the scap run the raings had the top passenger cabins this made the voyage very pleasant for us the officers had to use there usual cabins because of the alarm systems I think I am right in saying when opperational the crew cabins aft here air-co No Kag the crews accomodation aft was not airconditioned, the deck crowds if I recall was on the port side aft.


----------



## Dickyboy

Correct, the Deck Crowds Accom' was port side aft, just ahead of the laundryman's accommodation, which was one big cabin in which they cooked, ate and slept, at least I think they cooked in there as well. Used to stink our accommodation out, I do remember that.


----------



## Samsette

PSNC passenger service was not limited to UK passengers. The Reina del Pacifico (in 1950) called at La Rochelle, out and homeward, carrying French, German , Swiss, etc. between Europe and WCSA ports. Brits were mainly bound for Bermuda, Bahamas and Kingston. Jamaicans used her, going back and forth to their jobs in the Canal Zone.
One of my fondest memories was standing lookout in the bows, and listening to Spanish monks serenading their hispanic kinfolk passengers with La Golondrina, somewhere between Cartagena and Kingston. Those guys could really harmonize.


----------



## FILIPVS

I had this photo on a british book about Liverpool city from time ago. But I did not know anything about this ship. At first I thought perhaps she was a spanish liner because she has a very common spanish name: REINA DEL MAR (english: QUEEN OF THE SEA).

I always liked this picture. The book have many others, with portuary scenes from the 50's... with many ships. But no mention of their names, because the book speaks about the history of Liverpool, not about ships.


At Liverpool in 1956 (she was a beautiful new ship). Photographer Elsam, Mann and Cooper.


----------



## Keith Adams

*Reina del Mar P.S.N.C.*



tanker said:


> An interesting pic of REINA DEL MAR when she was built by Harland & Wolff
> ltd Belfast in 1956. She was built to mantein the service from U.K.France and
> Spain to Bermuda , Bahamas etc. (M. Ships W.Built 1956).
> I think that all photos can be put on the site, important is specified when they are not of our Personal Collection, like this the unfortunately that have not a great collections can partecipate to the site with researching and scanning the various ships pics.Are you agree with me?
> This is an example.
> Gp


 The excellent photo shows her on sea trials ... note code flag "A" at yard arm; also has "H" above bridge. Cheers ! Keith.


----------



## hughie

I was lucky enough to have been taken on a cruise on her when I was eleven years old in 1967. An adopted aunty wanted me to have something to remember her by - this trip. And did it succeed, this is still one of the most vivid recollections of my childhood. Beautiful ship.


----------



## frank elliott

The 'Reina del Mar' built and completed 1956 at Belfast for the PSNC Co. to serve the UK to west coast of South America passenger/cargo service and run
as sister ship to the older 'Reina del Pacifico'. I remember well when Reina del Mar was delivered,it was the most beautiful ship. However, what I can add as
information for anybody who is interested and I'm sure there are many,is that at the time of her delivery to PSNC the 'Belfast Telegraph' newspaper published a beautiful colour supplement of all aspects of the ship.From that supplement I have always had the memory of Reina del Mar in my mind. My wonder since is - does Belfast Telegraph still have that supplement in their archives and can a copy be published. Worth investigating for anybody who is so keen on all things relevent to the beautiful ship.


----------



## philhollins

I went on this ship for 4 holidays back in the 1960s and 70s, very laid back and the neptune events were always good.As a youngster the childrens area was run by a woman called Judy and The jungle book was the fav Kids film in the cinema.
The radio officer was a guy called Harry Chesters and my dad picked his stoke accent up and we were friends for years after, i used to go up to the radio room when he was on shift and look at the big valves glowing in there, we also went down into the engine room, what would elf and safety say about that now??
so sad she was scrapped early due to the oil crisis.


----------



## Dickyboy

I was the Deck Crewman's Boy on the Reina. He had a little store/workshop type place on (I think) the stbd boat deck. We used to scrub rails with sand & canvas, generally keep the open decks clean and tidy, make quoits and all that sort of thing. We also used to assist in kids deck games, frog racing etc. 
If I recall correctly the blokes name was "Topsy" Turvey. His First Prize for the winning child was an 'Ot Water Otter. This really excited the kids, and spurred them on to win. The Ot Water Otter was in fact an old kettle, which must have been won by hundreds of kids over the years.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Phil,
I was 2nd radio officer on the _Reina del Mar_ at that time. I really got on well with Harry, any idea what became of him? The children's hostess was Judy Nelson. A really grand ship.
The big valves were in the bottom of the public address system in the radio office with only a metal bar to guard them. 
Bob


----------



## philhollins

Hi there, sorry it's a very late reply, After Harry left he divorced his wife, and i remember he set up an antiques business in Burslem in Stoke, he used to keep in touch sometimes with my mother but i haven't heard from him since for many years now, if i remember his wife was called Olive and he had a daughter, Kim.


----------



## canberra97

Jim S said:


> Thought some of you might like a photo of Reina del Mar in Union Castle colours. The pic was taken at Southampton (Empress Dock, if I remember correctly) in late 1960's. Her lavendar hull is looking a little tatty.
> I remember one of the G & J Weir men who did her sea trials out of Harland & Wolff describe her as "The Reina del Mar that never got far".
> 
> Jim S


Not Empress Dock

Reina Del Mar alongside the Queen Elizabeth II Terminal at berths 38/39 Southampton Eastern Docks.


----------



## Graham Hall

I served on the Rena Firstly doing med cruises and then down to Cape Town I think the first cruise was Cape Town Durban Maritious Back to Cape Town a walk off by the crew was organised in said port just before ship was due to sail back to Cape Town All crew on the quay The passengers were cheering Dispute was solved and we sailed Next cruise was down to South America 10 days crossing 10 days on the coast (fantastic time ashore ) then 10 days back it took me those 10 days to recover She was a very happy ship Graham Hall MNM


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar*



deepsea said:


> The photograph that i have of the Reina del Mar is where she has been modified for Union Castle's Cruises which was taken i believe in 1974


here she is in union castle livery


----------



## Foca

I was a cadet on the Reina del Mar…1959, and I certainly remember sailing into Havana in January 1959, with Castro's Olive clad army spread out along the Morro Castle, watching us sailing into the inner harbour. Once alongside Captain Litherland ordered that all bars open to Castro's army…… one female officer sporting a 45 on her hip, think she was a Captain told the tale about being captured and tortured by Batista's men, when she was running a pro Castro radio station. We sailed that evening as we only stayed overnight on cruise trips. The Reina was a very happy ship and the only time we had any problems was when we left Valparaiso with no passengers to load copper at San Antonio….the amount of black eyes among the catering staff was unbelievable, got it all out of there system. I remember doing fire rounds and having to go to the depths of the accommodation going round with a phone jack and checking in a certain numbers with the bridge…surprising some of the happenings I saw. On the way back passing the bakery and been given fresh rolls and fancy cakes by the bakers, oh to be young again. Sunsets in port were always a big event with the Cadets, Quartermasters involved in lowering the flags to the minute whilst the Coldstream Guards "Evening Hymn" was played over the tannoy. Leaving Princes Landing Stage outward bound to the Ayres of "Early One Morning" "Hearts of Oak" and finally as she let go tugs and headed outwards "What shall we do with the drunken sailor".
I remember on one occasion going down the Engine Room to lower the Chernikeeff Log, dressed in No 10's…which involved getting into a cofferdam opening a valve and lowering it out. On the way back the engineers were waiting for me with water syringes, and by the time I reached half way up I was soaked and so mad I picked up a bucket of what I thought soogee water and hurled it at them only to find it was oily water. I believe they spent the rest of the watch cleaning up the mess. I never got soaked again and to my amazement never got told off.
Couple of years previous I had been on the "Kenuta" , discharging "Sea Fury" aeroplanes in large packing cases…the whole event was guarded by the army and air force, as a Belgium freighter carrying ammunition had been blown up in Havana a few weeks previous


----------



## morky1

I have a feeling that the old Chusan did a trip or two for Max Wilson, I sailed with a 2nd cook from Belfast called Chunky Cardwell who had been on these cruises


----------



## Foca

Stowaways
I remember one trip on the Reina and I think we had just left Cartagena bound for La Guaira, incidentally a port were the crew members were not allowed, due to a previous incident on the visit of a Cunard Liner when the crew beat up the police and the town.
It was mid afternoon when a passenger called my attention to a knocking coming from a trunkway on the No 2 well deck….I went up to the Mates Office to get the keys and accompanied by a Master at Arms, we opened to trunkway to find this bloke hanging there calling for aqua, hauling him out all he could say was abaco, indicating that someone else was below. Climbing down into the lower hold with a torch by now about a dozen faces peering at me from above the bags of tin in the after end. They were all in a terrible state of dehydration as their water must have run out and they must have been there from Mejillones in Chile… they had built a little nest on the top of the bags of tin in the after end of the hatch..Anyway a good meal and plenty of drinks and they were all passed fit by the doctor.
Bill Campbell Chief Officer kindly put them in my care with the instructions that they were to work on deck helping the "Water Babies" crew who washed down the decks at night. All went well and they all turned to, but breakfast in the morning Mr Campbell was annoyed at their scruffy dress.. worn out jeans and shirts mended with cross stitching. As I was in charge of issuing all the crews uniforms, I was informed to issue them with new jeans, shirts and company sweaters..Next day they turned to still in their old clothes..oh no the new gear was only for best. When we arrived in Havana the Captain arranged for they to be flow back to Chile…..and the Chief Officer told me to collect the clothes before they left…I caught them just as they were leaving with their new clothes neatly tucked under their arms, with big hugs and adios's I had not the heart to ask for the clothes back..and told Campbell I had missed them.
Lamp trimmer told me the tale of another stowaway who had spent Christmas in Walton whilst the Reina was in dock……he told him he had a lovely time over Christmas ^Much Bueno Walton"
Thing not known by a lot of people but I found out doing my fire rounds…..and came across them out for exercises with their Wardens. Life Prisoners from Bermuda were sent to the UK to serve their sentences and were accommodated way down in Tourist Class


----------



## seaman38

Foca said:


> I was a cadet on the Reina del Mar…1959, and I certainly remember sailing into Havana in January 1959, with Castro's Olive clad army spread out along the Morro Castle, watching us sailing into the inner harbour. Once alongside Captain Litherland ordered that all bars open to Castro's army…… /QUOTE]
> 
> Captain Litherland, one of the world's finest gentlemen. Sailed with him down to New Zealand on 'Salinas', (on charter to SS&A)approaching Pitcairn, with ETA 1st January 1956, we were told to wait until Gothic had visited, she was also due on 1st January, Captain Litherland was having none of it, we increased revs and arrived at 0500, we sailed a few hours later after dropping off stores for the islanders, buying our hand carved flying fish etc. As we sailed we saw the Gothic on the horizon approaching P I , she would have been greeted by all the crew and island boats flying the PSNC house flags on their sterns.
> 
> Our visit made the NZ papers, still have a cutting, what the political outcome twixt PSNC and SS&A was we never discovered, but everyone onboard 'Salinas' was very happy, especially the old PSNC hands who only knew the WCSA, mind you they were disappointed to find out that NZ girls expected more than a bar of Yardleys Soap for their favours, and USDollars were about as much use as a chocolate teapot...……..happy days (K)


----------



## Foca

*Captain Litherland*

Nice to know somebody else remembers what a nice person Captain Litherland was.....about the only time we were allowed into the Passengers bar was when the Captain invited the cadets to Bingo or dance night when we danced to keep the old dears happy. 
If we left Willemstad, Curacao at night he would have me up on the 14" Aldis illuminating his favourite pub, whilst the owners and customers stood outside waving, and our siren blew farewell.


----------



## tom roberts

When I was on the Reina Del Mar the laundry men were English one of them was my future brother in law there were no Chinese on her then her other brother was a winger on her.In Valparaiso I had a dear john from their sister I thought that they had found out of my dalliance with a lady passenger and wrote home and told her but they hadn't,she being from a seafaring family had seen her dad and brothers away from home for a long time and the way her mum had to cope decided it was not for her,fortunately she changed her mind and we married after all.Sadly after seven wonderful years she passed away.


----------



## Foca

*Ships Laundry*

When I sailed on the "Reina del Mar"... Liverpool Chinese ran the laundry, I remember as Senior Cadet it was my job every morning to check how much water they had used and put a chit on the Mates desk before breakfast, as well and sand and canvassing the bridge deck wooden rails. The story goes that the Reina started with female laundry ladies, but so many became pregnant that they reverted to all male laundry personnel.
Sorry to hear about your wife Tom.


----------



## Foca

Forgot to mention the Spanish guy you mentioned previously was called Julio..bit of a character really...we used to pick up the Spanish crew each trip in Santander and were mainly assigned to Tourist Class.
Bagged Fish meal was never carried on the "Reina" whilst I was there.


----------



## tom roberts

Something I forgot when I paid off the Reina Del Mar I was paid too much as I had two fivers stuck together in my money.Has any other brother had such luck in there pay offs? On the ship we had a passenger who flipped his lid and had to be watched and myself and another a.b. Did this duty on our watch in the sick bay and when he walked about we would accompany him he took a shine to us and in the shop he bought us a spinning ash tray but we gave it back later to the shop but when he went into the bar he ordered gin and tonics for us and himself the barman gave us ours but only gave him a tonic no gin he flipped again over this so back to the hospital his family picked him on Peru. On leaving Colon to go thro the canal the after mooring crew most of us well hung over were treated to an ice cold bottle of Barclays beer by a lady and her daughter who as I have mentioned before we had a dalliance with the best livener I have ever tasted,we had them both with us the night before in Dirty Dicks bar where we gave them the peter meters the bar used to give out anyone remember them ,another a,b.with an odd perv was a guy who stole our fruit de looms wierd bugger he was also a blimpmerchant also I think that Sadie a famous Liverpool queen was a steward on her.


----------



## Foca

I think the Bar you mention in Cristobal was the "Dog House Bar"......seem to remember 10c for a small beer...and I have had many a thick head after doing the canal transit.
Remember a tale about the lads in a Dock road Pub during the seaman's strike, feeling sorry for themselves...and the door swings open and there is Sadie in a fur coat."Don't worry lads the Queen is back"


----------



## seaman38

tom roberts said:


> Something I forgot when I paid off the Reina Del Mar I was paid too much as I had two fivers stuck together in my money.
> 
> where we gave them the peter meters the bar used to give out anyone remember them ,


Never lucky with money, only ever got what I worked for.

Peter meter had one of those for years, forget what I reached on the scale, think it was to do with someone laughing (==D)


----------



## tom roberts

seaman38 said:


> Never lucky with money, only ever got what I worked for.
> 
> Peter meter had one of those for years, forget what I reached on the scale, think it was to do with someone laughing (==D)


Hi Seaman 38 as I remember the measure started at an inch =tuck it in you are an embarrassment to the male race one was for large girls and small cattle funny how I remember that why?


----------



## Samsette

tom roberts said:


> Hi Seaman 38 as I remember the measure started at an inch =tuck it in you are an embarrassment to the male race one was for large girls and small cattle funny how I remember that why?


The one given out in Kowloon's Gingles Bar started with the remark "Should have been a girl." Another was "Housewives' joy.' but can't remember any others. Seventy years is a long haul.

Foca's mention of the Spaniard called Julio - I did a trip on the old Reina in summer of 1950 and remember a portly Santander steward who could possibly be the same guy. Working at touching up the foredeck paintwork and such, he would come up on his break and pretend to be finding fault with our work, as if he was the bosun. We also kidded him and got to learn a few Spanish swear words whenever he fired back - my favourite; he would grab his crotch and say "Tojo mi los cojones."


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar x varna ocean monarch x venus*

any comments on the second - RDM - ? i have posted this elsewhere as well - any positive feedback - welcome


----------



## CliveH

The photograph of her burning tells almost all that you need to know. She was the Former Furness Bermuda ship Ocean Monarch. Once Furness Bermuda ceased operations she was sold to Bulgarian interests and renamed Varna. She sailed for some years under this name, even undertaking cruises along the St Lawrence, as well as Mediterranean cruises. She was laid up for some time before this plan to reactivate her came about and her cruises were widely promoted. Hence the variety of brochures shown. However, it was not to be as she burned whilst undergoing refitting work for her new role.


----------



## Old Se Dog

Thank you


----------



## Keith Adams

Way back, member sparkle2182 asked why have a passenger liner service between UK and Chile ? 
Hard to believe nowadays but international jet airline service was still in its infancy even in the mid 1950's, but managed to kill off all regular international passenger service by sea in less than 10 years ...general cargo went the same way soon after with containerization. 
In 1951 I began a seagoing carreer I had dreamed of, thinking it would last a lifetime, only to see ship jammed ports and rivers, and hardly a day at sea without a ship sighting, vanish in 20 years. In recent years, serving on container ships, made all Pacific crossings without sighting another vessel almost until landfall ... really don't know what to say at this point ... Snowy.


----------



## Keith Adams

Dog House Bar ( early 1950's ) had a rum drink called "A Zombie" which was free if one could knock it back in one go and a Certificate called "Hair of the dog". The tape measure ( a 12 inch long paper strip ) I recalled starting off with "Just a waterspout, should have been a girl". Others were "Maiden's delight", "For large girls and small cattle" and I think the last was "For barroom betting only". The Dos Hermanos in Havana was hard to pass up as was the Star Bar in Callao and in Valparaiso, the Zepplin ? either that or a like German name. Once when in Callao, we received a sunami warning and the entire Peruvian Navy put out to sea and most civilians left for Lima area. The port went dead so we all went ashore to the Star Bar and the ladies stayed as they figured we knew better. In hindsight we made a foolish decision as had we known how catastrophic recent sunami events have been, we definitely would have put to sea. As it was we just had what we used to call a "Surf Day "
and as a Cadet and not allowed to drink ... did our usual bar tending which was simply opening bottles of beer and collecting soles ... occasionally nudging awake one of the girls resting under the bar to get ready when another crew member with money walked in. Must not frequent taverns, ale houses or houses of ill repute ... a line in our indentures ! Snowy


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Keith Adams said:


> Way back, member sparkle2182 asked why have a passenger liner service between UK and Chile ?
> .




Passengers were not important. It was the MAILS.

The REINA DEL MAR was the replacement for the aging REINA DEL PACIFICO. The 'MAR' was only seven years on the PSNC run. By 1963 the liner service was not viable and the ship was chartered to and went to Union Castle. PSNC continued until the mid 1980s and by then even their cargo fleet had disappeared. Why they did not stay and continue with containers? Probably bad management and probably some due to EU too.


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar to the breakers*



BillH said:


> REINA DEL MAR
> O.N. 187132. 20,263g. 11,214n. 600' 9" x 78' 4" x 30' 1"
> Six steam turbines made by the shipbuilder, driving twin propeller shafts. 17,000 SHP. 18kts.
> 5.6.1955: Launched by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast (Yard No. 1533) for Pacific Steam Navigation Company Ltd., Liverpool. 8.4.1956: Completed. 1964: Chartered to Travel Saving Association (Union-Castle; Canadian Pacific; Royal Mail and Max Wilson all being participants). (Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd. / Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., appointed as managers). 6.1964: Charterers acquired 100% by Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd. 1969: Transferred to Royal Mail Lines Ltd., (same managers) and charter extended for a further five years. 10.1973: Sold to Union-Castle Mail Steam Ship Company Ltd., (Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., managers). 5.1975: Transferred to Travel Savings Ltd., (same managers). 1975: Sold to / through Mitsui & Company Ltd., Japan, for demolition in Taiwan. 30.7.1975: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition by Tung Cheng Steel Manufacturing Company. 10.12.1975: Work commenced.


 interestingly - i have these images on file of the reina del mar - the first two i believe are just before she went to the breakers however not sure were the 2 images were taken - the 3rd is of her in cape town - again on her way to the breakers - and the final one shows her berthed again at capetown with the pendennis castle - the last one is quite striking as one normally perceives her to have been quite large - but against the pendennis castle - she seems quite small - cheers


----------



## Foca

Just some pictures I found in my files that might be of some interest
Two Reina's in Callao
Panama Canal
Caracas Bay


----------



## Foca

Reina del Mar...Crossing the line 1959


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar - before and after*

thank you for that - that was prior to her union castle days


----------



## Foca

Quite right......I only sailed on her for 7 months to finish my sea time for 2nd Mates, will never forget the ship and the good times I had onboard.


----------



## harry t.

Emails between old shipmates
.
“Now I sure do remember John Auld, I cannot recall anyone ever saying a bad word about him, I am afraid the same cannot be said for me. Any Mariner who had the privilege to know, better still, to have sailed with him knew he was one of the very best, the ultimate shipmate to have on any voyage bound for foreign parts. He was such good company, both socially and professionally competent.” 

If I remember, his first trip was on the Kenuta in about January 1954, he’d later sailed on the ‘Mar’ (Reina Del Mar, not the Pacifico) as a cadet. The chief officer was Jim Bruce, now in a shore job, happily married and living in Quebec City. Jim had invited me to lunch, suggesting I bring any off-duty officers along. What a shock our hosts got when they recognised John from those earlier years on the ‘Mar’. Anyhow, we had a brilliant afternoon.

Apparently back then, just before Fidel Castro took over Cuba, John was a cadet on the final leg of the trip from Havana to Cadiz. Not only had some younger female members of the returning National French Ballet been charmed by his winsome way, but more than one older chaperone and a first trip female purser/writer. (Not many young ladies crewing merchant ships in those days.). One of these ladies in her disappointment complained to the Chief Officer. He decided John’s success/popularity with the ladies was getting out of hand and could affect his own chances with the first tripper, who later became his wife. 
He was in a position to have John transferred to a cargo ship, and did so.


----------



## Foca

*Peter Meter*

Just remembered what the last measure was "Bar Room betting only!!"


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar - a comparison before and after line drawing*

attached is a comparison of her before and after


----------



## philhollins

Hi there, just been rooting around, Harry died in 2005 aged 69 i am sorry to say


----------



## Old Se Dog

*reina del mar*



philhollins said:


> Hi there, just been rooting around, Harry died in 2005 aged 69 i am sorry to say


thank you


----------



## keating1975

I posted the following on another thread about the Reina Del Mar but this one seems more approapriate. (still getting used to the new format of this website - having not been on for several months). But I bought a cine film from ebay which I digitally converted of the Reina Del Mar and uploaded to my YouTube Channel - Capspread

Reina Del Mar approaches Southampton and other liners can be seen in the distance alongside. A couple of Ferries are also seen plus a cargo ship.

But the video is here:


----------



## shiploversa

post removed


----------



## kag52rc

andysk said:


> Actually, cruising in the Med & northern Europe in the northern summer, then from South Africa in the northern winter - 2 or 3 from Cape Town to South America, and maybe a couple to the Indian Ocean islands from Durban.
> 
> Attached a pic of her departing Cape Town on 25 June 1975 for Taiwan. She was in for bunkers and berthed well away from the normal cargo berths to stop visitors - her presence was not publicised.
> 
> A sad occasion.


I was onboard when this photo was taken I was aft as part of the deck crew we thought we may be going to F berth but plans were changed there was a few visitors came aboard they might have come from the Cape Town office to say farewell


----------



## kag52rc

andysk said:


> Actually, cruising in the Med & northern Europe in the northern summer, then from South Africa in the northern winter - 2 or 3 from Cape Town to South America, and maybe a couple to the Indian Ocean islands from Durban.
> 
> Attached a pic of her departing Cape Town on 25 June 1975 for Taiwan. She was in for bunkers and berthed well away from the normal cargo berths to stop visitors - her presence was not publicised.
> 
> A sad occasion.


Was there at the time back aft as part of the deck crew we thought we were going to F berth but ended up being tucked away,was in charge of fulling up the the water tanks with the bosun giving a hand a few people did come aboard I think from the office to say farewell and maybe some momento,s


----------



## shiploversa

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> This is what "Merchant Ships 1956" says:
> REINA DE MAR,20,225 tons gross.This new passenger liner, built for the PSNC by Harland & Wolff Ltd.,Belfast,has joined the REINA DEL PACIFICO to maintain the service from the UK,France and Spain to Bermuda,the Bahamas,Cuba,Jamaica,Panama,Colombia,Ecuador,Peru and Chili, and augmented service enables calls at Trinidad and in Venezuela to be added. The REINA DEL MAR ia a twin-screw turbine ship with a lenght o.a 600 ft. 7in,lenght b.p. 560 ft.,breadth moulded 78 ft.,depth moulded to C deck 44 ft,draught 30 ft. In appearence the ship is graceful and has the modern tapered funnel for keeping the smoke clear of the decks. The hull is largely riveted,though butts are welded, and welding has been extensively used inside the ship.
> In common with ther new passenger vessels she is fitted with Denny-Brown stabilizers. The propelling machinery consists of a two-shaft arrangement of Parson' double-reduction geared turbines,having a total power in service of 17,000 s.h.p,with propeller revolutions of 112 per minute. Stean at 525lb per sq. in. pressure and 825 degree F. temperature is generated in two water boiler made by the builders to Babcock & Wilcox controlled-superheat three-drum design, The REINA DEL MAR does not reflect the modern tendency towards a one- or two class ship, as she is desigbed for the South American trade where there remains a demand for the conventional three classes. Well-to-do South Americans expect and are prepared to pay for the best possible accommodation and service, and the ship provides for 207 first class passengers. I n the cabin class there is accommodation for 216 passengers in single, tw, three, four-berth rooms. The 343 tourist class passengers are provided for in cabins with one to six berths, and consist largely of emigrants when first leavinf Europe and other returning to re-visit it. A feature of this modern three-class ship is that in effect there is a move up for all three classes,the first class becoming "de luxe", the second class becoming first. and the third class is better than the second class accommodation in older ships. Air condition covers the whole of the passenger accommodation. In addition to passenger accommodation the REINA DEL MAR has a total of 6,000 tons for cargo in five holds. The outward cargo is mostly of manufacturers' goods, but much of the homeward cargo consists of heavy commodities such as metal ores. There are insulated cargo spaces in No. 4 tunnel and lower tweendecks.
> .....
> Hope this will clear things regarding the replies,here also added a [HR available] scan of the ships plan,btw Gianpaulo's aka Tanker posted in 2005, picture was a scan from the same booklet.


----------



## electricfish

Cutsplice said:


> PSNC in the sixties carrried outward bound all manner of manufactured goods, homeward mainly ores as Rudd has stated. We used to carry copper ignots, tin ore in bags from Bolivia, Llama wool in bales, fish meal bagged, onions when is season, tinned fish products already labelled Princes Foods (Liverpool) cant remember if it was labelled Country of origin and some tinned fruit etc.
> Apparently the Reina del Mar never operated proffitably under her PSNC operations, what the extent of her losses were for each voyage I cannot say.


That description of homeward bound cargo looks familiar. The copper ingots were about400mm wide x about 7 feet long. I remember once seeing a net being lifted on board, and it was full of beans - the sort you get in a tin of baked beans. Apart from being constrained in the net, they were completely loose and I could not imagine them reaching a buyer in England. On my first trip we had an enormous quantity of melons, all packaged two-at-a-time in lightweight crates - the Liverpool dockers had a great time smashing the crates open to get at the melons! I was on Cuzco, 59-60. Junior Engineer. Great times!


----------



## electricfish

I was on Cuzco 59-60, and another ex-Leyland apprentice Stuart Riding was on Reina Del Mar. I went on board RDM in Valpo. Lovely ship but never saw Stuart again. Or RDM. That was mid 1960, just after an eruption caused a tsunami, which we never felt. Then left PSNC to join Port Line on Port Auckland. Came to live here in Auckland in 1963, been here ever since.


----------

